# i walked the streets and looked people in the EYE



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

everytime i go out i never ever look up, my head is always to the ground or looking at shops/objects, but i never looked at passers by....today of course, i changed that and thought "eff it, i'm never going to see these people again" and i did it!! i looked at people and in their EYES! it made me feel more alert and in touch with my surroundings! 

i even looked at this guy in his car just as i was about to cross the road, there was no traffic light but he kindly stopped his car and let me cross, normally in this situation i would've walked pass really swiftly, not ever looking at the driver and this always made me feel like crap cos i knew that i was being really rude by doing that, but today i smiled at him to say "thank you" and i actually felt really good inside for being polite to him because he didn't have to do what he did, yet he did it out of kindness.

i hope to look more people in the eye on my way to college tommorow!


----------



## GlueEater (Nov 16, 2006)

I can't help but thinking that people think I'm crazy when I look at them, lol.


Gratz on the eye contact, and the good posture.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

:boogie Yay! AskJeeves! Congrats on your progress! I know that it means alot to you!


----------



## brok3n (Mar 6, 2007)

Thats good  

We need a lot more of: "eff it, i'm never going to see these people again"


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. Congrats!


----------



## ozzie (Oct 22, 2006)

AskJeeves said:


> i looked at people and in their EYES! it made me feel more alert and in touch with my surroundings!


Nice job. With consistence comes familiarity, so sooner or later, it will all feel natural and be second nature to you.


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

holler...baby steps for dealing with SA, good job and keep it up! any little thing you do to help will be that much more valuable in managing SA.


----------



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

thanks for the support guys! really appreciate it!


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, it definitely helps. I was walking in the park today, and I happened to look in the eyes of a woman who was traveling in the opposite direction. She actually smiled and said "hi"!


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats huge!! Keep up the great progress. I reckon, well if I was you I would reflect on it. I would compare what I was scared of happening with what actually happened. Its an enlighteneing exercise. Awesome!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is awesome, AskJeeves! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## NeverEverEnds (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: re: i walked the streets and looked people in the EYE*

Thats weird. I just recently relized how extreme my SA has goten, seems the longer you stay in the worse it gets.

But even when i was just shy i still became outgoing whenever id go on vacation or leave my area, i wonder why.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

:banana you are my HERO! no matter how good I feel looking people in the eyes always freaks me out.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

:banana you are my HERO! no matter how good I feel looking people in the eyes always freaks me out.


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

I like stories like this, keep it up it makes me feel all warn n good inside..."yah" theres alot of good people out there and by u showing them or giving off good body lauguage to them, they know ur thankfor for what they do which in turn makes them feel good aswell


----------

